# The driveway:)



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

No words:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

EPIC!!!!!!!!!

Mine hasn't looked that bad,but never this good either!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

how much grunt do each of them put out? Specs?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah saw that the other day, had to chuckle


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Thats just greedy...


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

If I had 6 I'd like em to be different colors  So I could tell which one is which a lot quicker :chuckle:


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

wish i had one of those i love 34s they just look amazing. Quality pic


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Cracking!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

it was for a car meet, the owner does not own them all


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Singapore?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

BenGTR said:


> Singapore?


More like Australia or NZ . . . . of course who would own all this and live in a relative modest house with a garage that has not the space to put all rides in door


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, its quiet obvious that all those cars dont belong to just one lucky sob..
I was wondering because of the black licence plate on the white and sparkling silver ones. I know that singapore has those kind of plates but the weather and house dont really look singaporeish.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its in Oz


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

It's in Western Australia.

It also said there's another 3x R34 GTR on the front lawn.


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW... White one for me pls !


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

There is a Nur spec in there too.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Thats what happenes when you cant decided which wheels to put on your car!!! you just buy a car for each set!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

The white and blue one should swap wheels


----------



## arch177 (Mar 29, 2011)

Almost one for everyday of the week!


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

mate that is a dream. all those skylines !


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

More pics please!!


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Great collection of 34's! Wish there was meets like that near me!


----------



## ramon (Aug 30, 2010)

This isn't some kind of meet, it one car for each family member and they all happen to leave home and start up their cars at the same effin moment......the reason why the neighbour put some soundproof barrier all around his house.


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

Great house ane awesome great cars too

Why not!!!
:thumbsup:


----------

